# How do I connect 2 phone lines to 1 phone?



## zeo (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi guys,

slightly off-topic but does anyone know if there is some type of device/switch that would allow me to hook up 2 separate phone lines to 1 phone?

I recently moved to orange for home broadband and anytime home phone. The anytime orange home phone is done thru VOIP so comes out of the livebox (router) and connects to my phone as per normal. The VOIP line has a different telephone number then my 1st line which is with BT.

The reason I want the ability to be able to switch lines is due to BT now offering 0845 and 0870 numbers for free, and orange however doesn't.

So basically if someone were to call either one of the lines, the phone would ring as normal. Also if I wanted to use phone line B for example to dial out I just dial a prefix code like ## or something.

Are there any such devices like this?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You do not mention where in the world you are located. I found this product that seems to be designed for use in Australia. Not sure if it will work for your location or if they make other versions.

http://www.natcomm.com.au/Australia/index.cfm?page=product_details&id=37&product_id=37


----------



## zeo (Jan 11, 2003)

sorry, I'm in the UK


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

That line sharing unit from Australia may work for you. They claim their products work worldwide and they offer a 240 VAC power adapter for European export products. *NOTE:* I never heard of this company or their products until I found their web site with a Google search. You will need to determine the suitability of their products for your application.

http://www.natcomm.com.au/europe/index.cfm?page=export_enquiries

EDIT: FWiW, the details page of you TSG profile has a spot for entering your location and other information that may better help other members in assisting you.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

just get a multi-line phone - they're NOT very expensive anymore - either line will ring - little led under the button tells you which is ringing - so just push that button to answer
got a bunch free from a company that was updating - did have to sign an agreement they were for my personal use and that i wouldn't just 'dumpster' them


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with daniel. You can probably pick up a phone for a lot less that that line splitter


----------

